
Actions-CLI – Monitor your GitHub Actions in real time from the command line - xmorse
https://github.com/remorses/actions-cli
======
chrisma0
I like doing as much as possible from the command line, but this has me
slightly confused. Anyone have a good example use case that would involve this
tool?

~~~
xmorse
When I am working on 2 projects at the same time I have to wait until the
github actions publishes the npm package, so I use this tool to track when the
ci has finished and then install the package on the other project

~~~
chrisma0
Ah, neat. Got you. Thanks!

